# Die holder & tail stock



## JayLo (Jul 28, 2013)

All- 
I am using larger dies for threading barrel to cap. Trying to use a 14mm die that is in a 1 1/2 inch round holder. The holder has a 3/4 inch shaft that I am trying to attach to my tail stock however my MT2 drill chuck only goes to 1/2 inch. Looking for creative solution.
Thanks!


----------



## JayLo (Jul 28, 2013)

Some good searching and I think I got the answer. Thanks.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jul 28, 2013)

Member "BigShed" makes the adapters for the 1 1/2 dies, look him up and drop him a line.


----------



## latheturner (Jul 28, 2013)

*Another solution*

Die Holder - LittleMachineShop.com

They sell the dies for the die holders they sell.


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Jul 28, 2013)

The holder they sale at LMS only holds a 1" die, you will need the adapter BigShed makes to this holder for the 1.5" dies


----------



## frank123 (Jul 28, 2013)

Machine a shaft with one end turned down to 1/2 inch to fit the chuck (the way you sometimes see drill bits made for use in chucks smaller than the bit size).

You could do this on a wood lathe using aluminum or brass -there would be nothing wrong with using plastic or a hard wood but they probably would not last as long- or on a metal lathe with steel or whatever metal you want.  Maybe you could do mild steel on a wood lathe using carbide bits, but brass would most likely perform as well and be a lot easier.

Thinking about it, you could also maybe make a 3/4 to 1/2 bushing for the die holder and use a half inch shaft rod.

A die holder is really a very simple thing to make and I usually just make one for each die I have and leave the die in them using a standard of a 1/2 inch shaft for my drill chuck.


----------

